# Deal Or No Deal?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

My LFS has a 4" black piranha, the guy is a complete nutcase. He thinks piranha buying online is mumbo jumbo and when you order fish like cariba they usually turn out to be normal red breasted! LMFAO. He had a 4" rhom today first time i have ever seen him have a diff. piranaha and i asked him whats he got with the price, he said $100. He said my 4 adults plus $50 and hes mine. He has redish eyes already but he stayed in the back of the tank. I know if i did this i would try a planted tank and make it look awesomeeee. Anyways dont know if i should pull the trigger or not. Just venting my options.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you're sick of the reds which you obviously are then I say do it although it is a lil pricey for a rhom


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i wouldnt do it.....you can buy a 4 in rhom from pedro or alex for $45


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

The only way I would do it is if you tell him it has to be a staight up trade. But as you always do you will do what you want.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> The only way I would do it is if you tell him it has to be a staight up trade. But as you always do you will do what you want.


you said there only worth like 15bucks in your area so he would be getting ripped off... anyways he would never do that cuz hes a noob who doesnt know jack all and he thinks he does... He still thinks undergravel filters are better than cannisters...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I wouldn't do it, I got my rhom for $29 at BigAls. I recently save a few injured and ones whiched seemed near death and rehabed them til they were swimming up right and straight then sold them to wanting neighbours/customers in my area of mississauga. I'am currently out of stock but I'll contact you if I see anymore which can be still saved. just suggesting here.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> I wouldn't do it, I got my rhom for $29 at BigAls. I recently save a few injured and ones whiched seemed near death and rehabed them til they were swimming up right and straight then sold them to wanting neighbours/customers in my area of mississauga. I'am currently out of stock but I'll contact you if I see anymore which can be still saved. just suggesting here.


problem is the fish never seem to be able to pop in my area thats why the price is a bit higher. Canada has tons of good stores for piranha!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey DW they are only worth about $15 he in SE Michigan but it sound like you guy dont get squat for Ps in your area witch makes them a little more rare. Who cares if you rip him off he has no problem trying to sell a $50 fish for a $100. He wants to take your 4 fish plus $50 so he really has no problem ripping you off. I bet he got that fish for no more than $20.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Hey DW they are only worth about $15 he in SE Michigan but it sound like you guy dont get squat for Ps in your area witch makes them a little more rare. Who cares if you rip him off he has no problem trying to sell a $50 fish for a $100. He wants to take your 4 fish plus $50 so he really has no problem ripping you off. I bet he got that fish for no more than $20.


yea but he wont let it go for anything less... Should i wait it out and see after a few weeks if its still there? All i know is serras are few and far between! I wouldnt do it if i could just sell my red bellys my craigslist add keeps getting taken down. if you think about it if i take this deal i spend around 150 for a small black when i could have a ruby red spilo or something for the same price if i could just dish off my reds.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Just disguise your ad a little bit... don't put your location and put an ad up for your 29 gallon tank, then say that you also have a couple breeding pairs of natts to "rehome" -- tell people the price when they email.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

No.

100$ is overpriced and there is no way i'd trade my breeding reds for a small rhom especially if he wants 50$ too. If they were not breeders mayby but i wouldn't since they are breeders.

You can probably find a cheaper rhom anyways. Aquascape has 35$ shipping so you could get a nicer rhom shipped to you for a similar price. Locally I see 4" rhoms for around 30$. I'd pay more for a finger chaser, possisbly 100$ but I wouldn't be trading fish worth over 50$ for just 50$ off the price of an already over priced fish. If I was looking for a rhom i'd sell my reds for fair market value then buy a rhom if the rhoms seller didn't want reds rather then getting little for them at the lfs.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> No.
> 
> 100$ is overpriced and there is no way i'd trade my breeding reds for a small rhom especially if he wants 50$ too. If they were not breeders mayby but i wouldn't since they are breeders.
> 
> You can probably find a cheaper rhom anyways. Aquascape has 35$ shipping so you could get a nicer rhom shipped to you for a similar price. Locally I see 4" rhoms for around 30$. I'd pay more for a finger chaser, possisbly 100$ but I wouldn't be trading fish worth over 50$ for just 50$ off the price of an already over priced fish. If I was looking for a rhom i'd sell my reds for fair market value then buy a rhom if the rhoms seller didn't want reds rather then getting little for them at the lfs.


sounds good. Ill proceed to try to sell my reds and make an order. And joe thanks for the idea ill go do that now.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

On CL you have to say Rehoming Fee not for sale. If you put $100 rehoming fee they should stop flagging.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Another tip to get more views if people use the search function is to just type "piranha piranah pirnah pirana red belly red bellies red breasted" at the bottom -- it helps to cover the common search terms and misspellings...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Another tip to get more views if people use the search function is to just type "piranha piranah pirnah pirana red belly red bellies red breasted" at the bottom -- it helps to cover the common search terms and misspellings...


Thats good advice


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

if for some reason i did sell them, id love to plant my tank but seems difficult with co2 and water condtions have to be perfect and it messes the paramas and stuff. I wish i had a driftwood piece like the one that you have joe in your 75! its freakin awesome! Id also like to change substrate but hell if i can afford it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You don't need co2, I don't use it in any of my tanks. Water conditions don't have to be perfect (although they should be for your fish), they actually remove pollutants from the water -- nitrates, nitrites, ammonia, heavy metals, etc. Plants are not only nice to look at, but they also provide another level of filtration for your water.

For a good planted tank substrate, you can get a 50 lb. bag of Turface for $11, which would be enough for your 75, at a couple different distributors down there in the MPLS/St. Paul metro area.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> You don't need co2, I don't use it in any of my tanks. Water conditions don't have to be perfect (although they should be for your fish), they actually remove pollutants from the water -- nitrates, nitrites, ammonia, heavy metals, etc. Plants are not only nice to look at, but they also provide another level of filtration for your water.
> 
> For a good planted tank substrate, you can get a 50 lb. bag of Turface for $11, which would be enough for your 75, at a couple different distributors down there in the MPLS/St. Paul metro area.


turface? Also joe,http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/187427-75-gallon-tank-journal-updated-922-nerites-arrived/page__st__120 In that aquascape of yours can your rhom swim around those or are they kind of just there? Whether he can or cannot it looks freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's what I use in my planted tanks...

http://www.turface.com/turface-products/infield-conditioners/turface-mvp

Same as some of the planted tank substrates out there, but only costs $11 for a 50 lb. bag instead of over $1/lb. for different packaging.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> It's what I use in my tanks...
> 
> http://www.turface.com/turface-products/infield-conditioners/turface-mvp
> 
> Same as some of the planted tank substrates out there, but only costs $11 for a 50 lb. bag instead of over $1/lb. for different packaging.


oh its sand? lmfao i thought it was a mix of plants mind blank lol. Yea changing would be a hassle as youd have to emty it to put in the sand... I also cant really stop my eheim as i dont know how to prime it well... I got sh*t ass lucky.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

No, it's not sand, it's similar in appearance to gravel... Switching substrates in a 75 shouldn't take more than a couple hours and you don't need to worry about priming your Eheim again, it's already primed -- just unplug the filter, close the valves on the quick disconnects, drain the tank, swap substrates, and fill it back up -- then you can open up the valves on the quick disconnects and plug the filter back in.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> No, it's not sand, it's similar in appearance to gravel... Switching substrates in a 75 shouldn't take more than a couple hours and you don't need to worry about priming your Eheim again, it's already primed -- just unplug the filter, close the valves on the quick disconnects, drain the tank, swap substrates, and fill it back up -- then you can open up the valves on the quick disconnects and plug the filter back in.


make sure you unplug before closing the valves correct lol? But theres a minor flaw in that plan joe, the only way of filling it is by bucketing water!!!! The first time i ran my godamn hose through my sisters windo and across the basement to fill it!! and do you gravel vac that or do what you do for sand? Does you eheim pick it up? I would probably be able to turn off my HOB if i got a solo serra right?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Joe you got a good pic of that stuff in your tank. I found a few distributers in my area and might pick some up.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> Hey Joe you got a good pic of that stuff in your tank. I found a few distributers in my area and might pick some up.


Gimme about 5 minutes...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Hey Joe you got a good pic of that stuff in your tank. I found a few distributers in my area and might pick some up.


Gimme about 5 minutes...
[/quote]
what would i do for gravel vac? and how should i go about the substrate change since i have no python? Just bucket till i break my back? lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you have enough plants, you wouldn't need to gravel vac... if you have a bunch of open area tho, you can just move the end of the vac above the substrate so that it will pick up the stuff on top without messing with the substrate.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> If you have enough plants, you wouldn't need to gravel vac... if you have a bunch of open area tho, you can just move the end of the vac above the substrate so that it will pick up the stuff on top without messing with the substrate.


bucket water? does the tank need to be completely emptied?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You wouldn't need to empty it completely -- maybe as little as 50%, but the more you drain, the easier it will be to do the swap. You could always fill it with a hose if you could get one to the tank.



THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Hey Joe you got a good pic of that stuff in your tank. I found a few distributers in my area and might pick some up.


Ok, here's a full tank shot and a couple close ups, this is Turface MVP Natural...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

looks about the same as my gravel now... can you reccomend some easy to upkeep plants that will live in gravel and normal aquarium light.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It looks similar to normal gravel, but it has an incredibly high CEC, which makes it a much better option for plants. For your current setup, you could go with easy stuff like crypts, anubias, java fern, and some moss.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

yea the change in substrate would probably be a major fail for me lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I would hope not... it's pretty straightforward


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I would hope not... it's pretty straightforward


Joe, The easiest things are like hard for me in fish tanks... i would rather take an AP trigenometry test that get 20 more gallons of water in my basement carpet! I love the look of the moss, if i could get link a small layer across the bottom it would be sweet... do you just plant it and when it spread trim it into the shape and spots you want? Hows the pricing on this stuff?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You can just start moss on some driftwood and it will spread all over the place... you can start with a golf ball size portion from a private sale for around $6-10. If you haven't found any by the time it warms up, I can send you some peacock moss.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> You can just start moss on some driftwood and it will spread all over the place... you can start with a golf ball size portion from a private sale for around $6-10. If you haven't found any by the time it warms up, I can send you some peacock moss.


wait you just set it on something? And what do you mean start it on driftwood... like set it on the base or what?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's best to tie it down with string or fishing line


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> It's best to tie it down with string or fishing line


lol im mind blanking im going to play cod. Tie it down so that its floating lmao? tie it to the driftwood by the base? Pce


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

you tie it to the drift wood with the string...so it can attach its self to it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> I wouldn't do it, I got my rhom for $29 at BigAls. I recently save a few injured and ones whiched seemed near death and rehabed them til they were swimming up right and straight then sold them to wanting neighbours/customers in my area of mississauga. I'am currently out of stock but I'll contact you if I see anymore which can be still saved. just suggesting here.


problem is the fish never seem to be able to pop in my area thats why the price is a bit higher. *Canada has tons of good stores for piranha!*[/quote]

Only Toronto.

And Sylar. You can't export DW a rhom to the US. It would cost a lot.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> you tie it to the drift wood with the string...so it can attach its self to it


I only have 1 driftwood piece and its larger and taller... I dont understand waht you all are saying... it ends up covering the driftwood? WTF?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> you tie it to the drift wood with the string...so it can attach its self to it


I only have 1 driftwood piece and its larger and taller... I dont understand waht you all are saying... it ends up covering the driftwood? WTF?
[/quote]

here


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

If you put it on the driftwood is the driftwood the only place it will grow? My drifwood is the linke a wishbone with the base connecting the 2 bones... is this the stuff that almost looks like grass across the bottom? thats kinda cool... lmao this is harder than actually fish keeping...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Only for you. Give it a few years and this stuff will be a cake walk. The moss will eventially cover the whole peice of wood and will cover the gravel if not trimmed. But it takes time for it to really start to spread.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Only for you. Give it a few years and this stuff will be a cake walk. The moss will eventially cover the whole peice of wood and will cover the gravel if not trimmed. But it takes time for it to really start to spread.


well idk bout this but i might give her a shot. If i sell my fish that is.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> If you put it on the driftwood is the driftwood the only place it will grow? *My drifwood is the linke a wishbone with the base connecting the 2 bones... is this the stuff that almost looks like grass across the bottom?* thats kinda cool... lmao this is harder than actually fish keeping...


wtf...i dont understand a word u sayin fool lol but if TBP answered your question then yes hes right


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> If you put it on the driftwood is the driftwood the only place it will grow? My drifwood is the linke a wishbone with the base connecting the 2 bones... is this the stuff that almost looks like grass across the bottom? thats kinda cool... lmao this is harder than actually fish keeping...


 Taks some thread and tie the moss to the wood. Eventually it attaches itself and will no longer need the string on it. If its attached to wood it will grow there. Generally you attach moss to rock or wood so sits not free floating in your tank, If its on the wood small pieces may come off and grow elsewhere or when you have a decent portion you can break a chunk off and attach it elsewhere in the tank. There are many mosses that look dififfernt. You can do differnt things with moss from filling empty space to a moss wall. Generally its not a ground cover though im sure its possible if you had somethign under it for it to attach to.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> If you put it on the driftwood is the driftwood the only place it will grow? My drifwood is the linke a wishbone with the base connecting the 2 bones... is this the stuff that almost looks like grass across the bottom? thats kinda cool... lmao this is harder than actually fish keeping...


 Taks some thread and tie the moss to the wood. Eventually it attaches itself and will no longer need the string on it. If its attached to wood it will grow there. Generally you attach moss to rock or wood so sits not free floating in your tank, If its on the wood small pieces may come off and grow elsewhere or when you have a decent portion you can break a chunk off and attach it elsewhere in the tank. There are many mosses that look dififfernt. You can do differnt things with moss from filling empty space to a moss wall. Generally its not a ground cover though im sure its possible if you had somethign under it for it to attach to.
[/quote]

ground cover plant generally need high light...but it does look cool


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> If you put it on the driftwood is the driftwood the only place it will grow? My drifwood is the linke a wishbone with the base connecting the 2 bones... is this the stuff that almost looks like grass across the bottom? thats kinda cool... lmao this is harder than actually fish keeping...


 Taks some thread and tie the moss to the wood. Eventually it attaches itself and will no longer need the string on it. If its attached to wood it will grow there. Generally you attach moss to rock or wood so sits not free floating in your tank, If its on the wood small pieces may come off and grow elsewhere or when you have a decent portion you can break a chunk off and attach it elsewhere in the tank. There are many mosses that look dififfernt. You can do differnt things with moss from filling empty space to a moss wall. Generally its not a ground cover though im sure its possible if you had somethign under it for it to attach to.
[/quote]

ground cover plant generally need high light...but it does look cool
[/quote]
riccia may be what DW is thinking of or somethign like it. Im still not really sure what he was saying It does require higher light though you may be able to make a carpet from any lower light moss like a moss wall though it would probably be a bit shaggy and less defined like riccia would be. There are plenty of mosses and things to do with them so I say just get one that your system suits and try something out


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> If you put it on the driftwood is the driftwood the only place it will grow? My drifwood is the linke a wishbone with the base connecting the 2 bones... is this the stuff that almost looks like grass across the bottom? thats kinda cool... lmao this is harder than actually fish keeping...


 Taks some thread and tie the moss to the wood. Eventually it attaches itself and will no longer need the string on it. If its attached to wood it will grow there. Generally you attach moss to rock or wood so sits not free floating in your tank, If its on the wood small pieces may come off and grow elsewhere or when you have a decent portion you can break a chunk off and attach it elsewhere in the tank. There are many mosses that look dififfernt. You can do differnt things with moss from filling empty space to a moss wall. Generally its not a ground cover though im sure its possible if you had somethign under it for it to attach to.
[/quote]

ground cover plant generally need high light...but it does look cool
[/quote]
riccia may be what DW is thinking of or somethign like it. Im still not really sure what he was saying It does require higher light though you may be able to make a carpet from any lower light moss like a moss wall though it would probably be a bit shaggy and less defined like riccia would be. There are plenty of mosses and things to do with them so I say just get one that your system suits and try something out
[/quote]

i have riccia in my tank and its floating...but it likes to ball up instead of cover...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Buckeye picture a wishbone from a turkey, its a V looking bone. Flip the V upside down and 2 ends of the V connect to a slab base thats what my diftwood looks like. Cluster you've seen it in videos? Im guessing that it wouldnt be a good strucutre for moss growing it would look bad with moss sprouting left and right from it. I will buy a lava rock or something for it, but im guessing that moss stays right near the rock so id have to like plant alot of other things to cover my tank.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Buckeye picture a wishbone from a turkey, its a V looking bone. Flip the V upside down and 2 ends of the V connect to a slab base thats what my diftwood looks like. Cluster you've seen it in videos? Im guessing that it wouldnt be a good strucutre for moss growing it would look bad with moss sprouting left and right from it. I will buy a lava rock or something for it, but im guessing that moss stays right near the rock so id have to like plant alot of other things to cover my tank.


much clearer lol....it would grow on it but it wouldnt "sprouting left and right from it" it would cover the DW...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Buckeye picture a wishbone from a turkey, its a V looking bone. Flip the V upside down and 2 ends of the V connect to a slab base thats what my diftwood looks like. Cluster you've seen it in videos? Im guessing that it wouldnt be a good strucutre for moss growing it would look bad with moss sprouting left and right from it. I will buy a lava rock or something for it, but im guessing that moss stays right near the rock so id have to like plant alot of other things to cover my tank.


Moss will attach to wood it doesn't care what it looks like. Making it look good is up to you to do if you think you could make something out of it. Woods probably better then lava rock especially if your p's are skiddish as it's rather sharp.
How close the moss stays to the rock depends on the moss.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Buckeye picture a wishbone from a turkey, its a V looking bone. Flip the V upside down and 2 ends of the V connect to a slab base thats what my diftwood looks like. Cluster you've seen it in videos? Im guessing that it wouldnt be a good strucutre for moss growing it would look bad with moss sprouting left and right from it. I will buy a lava rock or something for it, but im guessing that moss stays right near the rock so id have to like plant alot of other things to cover my tank.


Moss will attach to wood it doesn't care what it looks like. Making it look good is up to you to do if you think you could make something out of it. Woods probably better then lava rock especially if your p's are skiddish as it's rather sharp.
How close the moss stays to the rock *depends on the moss.*
[/quote]

And you...u trim or let it go....but ya what cluster said


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> i have riccia in my tank and its floating...but it likes to ball up instead of cover...


T. amano has some nice scapes with i beleive its riccia as a ground cover though you are right it can be floating though my personal preference is having all moss firmly attached to something


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

yea. Its gonna be a hard run doing this plant thing if i want to make it look good. You can just plant a few plants and have a ton of open area that looks dumb lol.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> i have riccia in my tank and its floating...but it likes to ball up instead of cover...


T. amano has some nice scapes with i beleive its riccia as a ground cover though you are right it can be floating though my personal preference is having all moss firmly attached to something
[/quote]

if left alone it tends to like to ball up but u can pull it apart and spread it out.... i tried it out floating to see if i like the shade it provides but i might just tie it on some drift wood


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> i have riccia in my tank and its floating...but it likes to ball up instead of cover...


T. amano has some nice scapes with i beleive its riccia as a ground cover though you are right it can be floating though my personal preference is having all moss firmly attached to something
[/quote]

if left alone it tends to like to ball up but u can pull it apart and spread it out.... i tried it out floating to see if i like the shade it provides but i might just tie it on some drift wood
[/quote]
Also to DW. Don't try riccia as you don't have enough experience to work it nice and I doubt the proper setup either. Some easy mosses would be java moss, x mass moss or any similar moss.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> i have riccia in my tank and its floating...but it likes to ball up instead of cover...


T. amano has some nice scapes with i beleive its riccia as a ground cover though you are right it can be floating though my personal preference is having all moss firmly attached to something
[/quote]

if left alone it tends to like to ball up but u can pull it apart and spread it out.... i tried it out floating to see if i like the shade it provides but i might just tie it on some drift wood
[/quote]
Also to DW. Don't try riccia as you don't have enough experience to work it nice and I doubt the proper setup either. Some easy mosses would be java moss, x mass moss or any similar moss.
[/quote]

ya riccia is a pain in the butt and if dont have it secure and u bump it ur filter intake is cover in tiny riccia "leaves" for lack of a better word


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Joe
I don't mean to keep pushing the gravel thing here and I'm sorry if this has been already covered but this gravel your' using, are the granuals light or are they dense?

I ran something similar used on baseball diamonds, but ditched it because it was WAY too light. My rhom was constantly uprooting plants just by spazzing out next to them during cleanings or whatever.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's pretty light, but as long as you get it about 3" deep, the plants shouldn't get uprooted once they settle in -- I definitely wouldn't recommend it for people who have skittish fish that freak out all the time because they'll send stuff flying, but my fish have been fine with it.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

DW you can do something like this. This is a old pic of my 180 Pygo tank. It not over planted but dont look to bad either. Very easy to care for.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> DW you can do something like this. This is a old pic of my 180 Pygo tank. It not over planted but dont look to bad either. Very easy to care for.
> View attachment 198795


that looks freakin awesome! I love how its has kinda of like 2 levels! what plants are those?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i really like that TBP....i might just have to do that 2 level thing out in my 72 reds tank


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey DW I have know idea what they are but they have been growing for me for the past 3 or 4 years. Maybe when it warms up I can send you a part of my plant. Very easy to grow. I have had this crap grow with almost no light to bright light. It grows like a weed with Co2 but still grows with out adding anything. That set up was easy just some sand, gravel and sand stone to seperate. I will try and find some more pics of this plant so you can see what it looks like a little better.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Hey DW I have know idea what they are but they have been growing for me for the past 3 or 4 years. Maybe when it warms up I can send you a part of my plant. Very easy to grow. I have had this crap grow with almost no light to bright light. It grows like a weed with Co2 but still grows with out adding anything. That set up was easy just some sand, gravel and sand stone to seperate. I will try and find some more pics of this plant so you can see what it looks like a little better.


nah you wouldn't want to help out the only person on this site you hate right...? ha


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Something you will learn about me is I will help anyone who wants my help. I just get tired of the bull sh*t. I was trying to find more pics but the one I want to load wont load up. I was going to post pics of my 180 back when I had my 13 pygos with my 13" rhom. Had a cohab for a while till I sold all them to Ash. You should have been around when I had to do the lip trim on the 13" Rhom cause he couldnt eat from a deformed jaw.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Something you will learn about me is I will help anyone who wants my help. I just get tired of the bull sh*t. I was trying to find more pics but the one I want to load wont load up. I was going to post pics of my 180 back when I had my 13 pygos with my 13" rhom. Had a cohab for a while till I sold all them to Ash. You should have been around when I had to do the lip trim on the 13" Rhom cause he couldnt eat from a deformed jaw.


got ya. Well im actually not that bad... Im just a troll now that i cant ever be respected.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dolph this thread proves that you can hold a normal convo with out trollin while actually agreeing with peoples advice lol


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

That is one sick looking tank..


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

and TBP- iv decided im gunna try this 2 substrate to level thing....like the 2 ends higher in one of my tanks and maybe the back higher and front lower in another tank....thoughts?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

MPG said:


> and TBP- iv decided im gunna try this 2 substrate to level thing....like the 2 ends higher in one of my tanks and maybe the back higher and front lower in another tank....thoughts?


Give it a shot the worste that can happen is you dont like it and you wasted a few hours. I love rying new things and seeing how it turns out. I need to find a pic I got that I did something like the 180 but it was in a 90. It was what lead to the dual level in the 180.


----------

